# Internet log in problems



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Is anyone having any problems? I can't access Hotmail, my credit card, Bright Cecilia & a few others.

Not on this PC, my lap top or my netbook and not in IE, Firefox or Chrome


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Not so much logging in, but yesterday/this morning several random sites (Google, Youtube, MSN, etc.) would not load at all. Some would, though. Really weird, it wasn't a standard connection problem and it's the first time it ever happened to me.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hotmail has been down for hours, several other big sites also.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Chris said:


> Hotmail has been down for hours, several other big sites also.


Phew - not just me then

Many thanks Chris


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hotmail is back!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Has this been isolated just to the UK? Not experiencing the outages here in the Southwest US.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> Has this been isolated just to the UK? Not experiencing the outages here in the Southwest US.


Google is the only one of those I use. OK in Vermont.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

US Mid-Atlantic region - no problem at all.
This must have been a problem with the backbone of the Internet in Europe.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I had problems with the internet all day yesterday too. Slow logging on to many sites including hotmail and some I could not log onto at all. Someone suggested solar activity was the culprit???


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

hawk said:


> . . . Someone suggested solar activity was the culprit???


Could possibly be ... found this news article on Solar Flares quite interesting. Seems to knock out power grids ... ergo, the backbone internet servers/relay stations losing power ... appears that this will be a common occurrence will into the year 2013.

Kh


----------

